# M4S73R's Vertical Organic No Till Scrog.



## m4s73r (Dec 10, 2015)

Ive never done a grow log. Ive seen a lot of them. So lets get this started. Keep in mind that im still putting everything together. I have a monthly budget.

First run will be 4 clones of C99. I was growing C99 for about 2 years now. I know it well in Hempy buckets. Should be about the same as soil. After this initial run ill be throwing a few other strains in as regulars. Sugar Black Rose and Northern Lights Blue. Ill be running up to 6 different trains. 
Current Gentics on hand.
Blim Burm C99 
Eva Jamaican Dream
Strain Hunters Money Maker
Delicious Sugar Black Rose
Delicious Sugar Candy
Delicious Northern Light Blue
Eve Missing in Barcelona*
Humboldt Bubbas Gift*
Humboldt 707 Truthband*
Humboldt Amherst Sour Diesel*
* freebies

LIGHTS
Veg is a 4 bulb t5 for starters 600 watt MH Barebulb for veg and training. 18/6 lights. After started and xplanted, the plants will start at 300w for a week or 2ish then jump to 600w.

 

Bloom is duel 1ks MH and HPS barebulbs. Lights here a little different. Ill be doing the first 1.5 hours of 12 with just the mh on. Then the HPS will kick on and the MH will kick off at 10.5 hours. Saves a little on electricity and mimics the sun as the day progresses. then in the last 12 days ill shorten it down to a 10 hour day with 8 hours of both lights and a hour of each. 

MEDIUM
20 gallon Geo pots with 18.5 gallon of organic soil. Coots recipe. Each pot will have a quarter pound of European night crawlers and a small handful of red wigglers. 

Compost will be 2/3 dutch white clover, 1/3 compost cover from the prior harvested plant. Vermicomposting will happen inside the pot. No worm farm as of now. Going to see if I can just do it in the pot. Well see.

These are No-till pots. The plants will be offset in the pot. 1plant per pot. All worms will go in 2 weeks prior to going to bloom this first round. Each pot is resting on a hand made plant holder with lava rock in it on caster wheels.
 
FEED

Nutrient will be same as what's already in my soil. Sprinkled after each harvest. 2 cups per pot. 
Gypsum, Neem meal, Kelp meal, Crab meal, and Karanja meal. Foiler with Aloe, neem oil, and Agsil. I may do a Coconut water drench every now and then, we'll see. 

Watering will be done with a C-frame sprayer. [email protected] Pots will stay moist. No wet/dry cycles. Veg by hand, Bloom will be on a timer.
 
 
SCROG/ GROW AREA


Each plant will have its own 36"x48"h screen. Plants will be tied back to it. veg area is about 6x6. bloom is 8x8. 4 plants per cycle. I wont be using all the room in the 8x8 but its the space i have to use.

Still have stuff coming in. Over the next few weeks. 
As I complete construction on the bloom ill upload some pics. 

got a cutting of a very very sad remaining plant in a hempy bucket. root rot, un attended. Most of the plant was dead but that one main shoot. So we cut the top off and threw it in a 3 gallon pot. As soon as it big enough to take cutting we.ll be off and running.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 14, 2015)

Ok so Update time. Got the remaining things I needed to finish up the veg room. 600w optiblue from ushio, new fan and the water system is all hooked up.





That poor c99 is bouncing back. Got a little brown spotting on a old leaf. New growth coming in fast and happy. Foiler with aloe. About 5ish days from taking clones.

  

I also got the Dutch White Clover seeded in today.
More updates to come.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 16, 2015)

No pics today, but i took 3 clones and got them going. So we have 4 plants going. Let them grow up a bit and well get them xplanted into the 20s.


----------



## sdf (Dec 16, 2015)

subbed


----------



## Medipuffs (Dec 17, 2015)

looking good buddy

enjoy the grow


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. Screen came in. We got that set up. Waiting on clones.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 17, 2015)

Quick update tonight. Screen as above, also clover has started coming in. Planted clover on monday, and starting in by wend. pretty fast imo. Clones look shitty. all slumped over till they put some roots out.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 17, 2015)

Subbed. Looks like you're 0ff to a solid start, I run Coots soil too.

Good luck with the grow.


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks like a great start. Along to watch.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 18, 2015)

So I may have been hasty with my clones here. 5 days and still laying down. Ill give them a couple more days and see if they stand up. If not, ill be popping seeds. 
Jamaican Dream
Sugar Black Rose
Northern Light Blue

Clover is coming in faster then expected. Not that i dont have plenty of it. Local nursery sold me a 5 lb bag for 16 bucks. All is well.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 20, 2015)

Went ahead and started seeds yesterday. Wasent happy with the clones. Finishing up the screens today. Got what i need for new wiring for the bloom room to handle 2k worth of lights and a 8" fan.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

Right on, looks like I'm in on the ground floor! 

Do the screens roll with the pots? You'll want each corner to go together as a unit and hold itself up so you can roll them back and work on the inside. It does not look like the connection between pot and trellis is very solid as yet but you have awhile to work on it.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 20, 2015)

Yes, the screens and pots stay together. Once all the pots are in place they will be connected together to hold the over all weight. as of right now, just have 2' bamboo stakes down in the dirt to hold the screens when i move it to bloom or work on tying back plants.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Yes, the screens and pots stay together. Once all the pots are in place they will be connected together to hold the over all weight. as of right now, just have 2' bamboo stakes down in the dirt to hold the screens when i move it to bloom or work on tying back plants.


I'm looking forward to seeing how these big no till pots work.


----------



## Waiks (Dec 22, 2015)

Nice setup. 

Stoked to see the notills as well


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 23, 2015)

Been doing a lot of reading on CMH vs HPS. Im considering a couple of the 860 cmh lights rather then hps. Anyone got an opinion on this?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Been doing a lot of reading on CMH vs HPS. Im considering a couple of the 860 cmh lights rather then hps. Anyone got an opinion on this?


Yep. Unless you're getting your CMH lighting for cheap, save your money for COB LED. PM me for cheap sources.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 24, 2015)

Seeds popped and went into their first pot. Really looking forward to these strains.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 29, 2015)

So talk about the website being weird the last couple of days. Anyway, thought I would throw up an quick update. 
Got the screens finished. If you ever decide to add mylar/pandafilm to your vert cages, go on amazon and order a a few of the small binder clips. Started out using yarn to "sew" them to the screens. That was time consuming and throat punchy. Binder clips, amazon prime 2 day shipping = more compliant female assistant. Seriously save yourself that fucking headache. Lol 
Outisde


Inside 

Damn that Opti blue is, well, blue. 
 

The girls are coming along. The NLB is trailing behind. That clone made a big comeback. wont be long and ill be moving her into her final home.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2015)

I thought of doing what you did with the panda film, I decided against it for airflow reasons. I'm interested to see how it works for you.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah, I may have over compensated with the fan. It puts out 4k cfm on high. On low i even threw on a fan speed controller to drop the fan speed down a little more. Without it on low the bulb moves. Not a lot but a little. Havent really done any reading on if the bulb moving is ok. if so then ill proly crank it up a little more. Well see how it goes. Right now the heat in their is a stable 74 degrees. So now its just making sure that the plants get good circulation. 

As a bonus, those binder clips make it real easy to remove it or put it on. Those things are such a fucking win. lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Yeah, I may have over compensated with the fan. It puts out 4k cfm on high. On low i even threw on a fan speed controller to drop the fan speed down a little more. Without it on low the bulb moves. Not a lot but a little. Havent really done any reading on if the bulb moving is ok. if so then ill proly crank it up a little more. Well see how it goes. Right now the heat in their is a stable 74 degrees. So now its just making sure that the plants get good circulation.
> 
> As a bonus, those binder clips make it real easy to remove it or put it on. Those things are such a fucking win. lol.


If you're just talking about the bulb swinging a bit in the breeze that's fine.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 31, 2015)

Right on.
So I had ordered a worm inn and 1k worms. Both came in last night. Had to make a last min night run to get pvc, but we got the worms into their new home. Not much else to update on right now. Looking at a few weeks till the plants fill out a little. However that clone may end up getting xplanted sooner. Thats going to be the biggen. 

More to come, I hope that everyone has a safe New Years!


----------



## JD_85 (Jan 16, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Ive never done a grow log. Ive seen a lot of them. So lets get this started. Keep in mind that im still putting everything together. I have a monthly budget.
> 
> First run will be 4 clones of C99. I was growing C99 for about 2 years now. I know it well in Hempy buckets. Should be about the same as soil. After this initial run ill be throwing a few other strains in as regulars. Sugar Black Rose and Northern Lights Blue. Ill be running up to 6 different trains.
> Current Gentics on hand.
> ...


what kinda h2o manifold is that in main pic.?


----------



## JD_85 (Jan 16, 2016)

sorry last pic on first post


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 17, 2016)

A PIECE OF SHIT lol. got it on amazon. however its started leaking. So im going to have to get something else.


----------



## JD_85 (Jan 18, 2016)

lol


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 18, 2016)

So i thought i would swing through and give a update. Plants are coming along. Just a few snaps to keep things interesting.


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 20, 2016)

Went ahead and xplanted the SBR and NLB. Going to give the JD another week. Looks like its tap root got going the wrong way, it should straighten itself out. Didnt take any pics. Popped seeds on the 12/19. So a solid 30 days for the first 2, im sure the third would have been the same had it not gone in wrong. 

Couple of things to note,
That center fan really drys out the ouside of the pots. Ill have to run the timer more frequently. for less time so it dont dry out. 
The C99 is going to be ready way before the other ones. will be interesting.


----------



## m4s73r (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok so my work schedule changed and i have been busy as shit. Few things of note since i was last here.

Due to how long it take for the pots to dry out or seem like they need water is while. Its hard to judge how moist they are with out rooting around in them. Im using a moisture meter and pretending were outside. Some days i water 15 min. other for 10. did 20 min awhile ago. The timer works. I dont really use the schedule on it as the seals in all of that is too much to be under all the time. So I go in set the timer for 15 min turn it on and come back to it. More of a auto shut off should i get high and forget its running. (thats happened twice, hence the timer lol).

Jamican dream is taking forever. Its just now finally starting to get over xplant shock. Finicky strain. Anyway, on the pics. 
Sugar Black Rose
 
Jamacian Dream (fucking runt slow asss)


Cindy 99
Her Stalk


----------



## Waiks (Feb 22, 2016)

Lookin good man. That Cindy looks nice, I got a couple seedlings going that will be getting verted also

I use Tropf Blumats for my auto watering. Set em up correctly one time and forget about it! They use ceramic comes to gauge moisture level and water accordingly. Perfect watering no matter what stage of growth


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey buddy, I just wanted you to know that I just went out and bought reflective material to use on the back of my trellis, just like you're doing. It seems that a lot of people are doing it, binder clips and all. 

There's a debate going on, too; Orca vs Panda. What's your preference?


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 22, 2016)

Great set up.. What pheno is the sugar br...


----------



## m4s73r (Feb 23, 2016)

Waiks said:


> Lookin good man. That Cindy looks nice, I got a couple seedlings going that will be getting verted also
> 
> I use Tropf Blumats for my auto watering. Set em up correctly one time and forget about it! They use ceramic comes to gauge moisture level and water accordingly. Perfect watering no matter what stage of growth


and exspensive as hell. I got maybe 50 bucks invested in auto watering. for 8 plants. 


ttystikk said:


> Hey buddy, I just wanted you to know that I just went out and bought reflective material to use on the back of my trellis, just like you're doing. It seems that a lot of people are doing it, binder clips and all.
> 
> There's a debate going on, too; Orca vs Panda. What's your preference?


 Panda film. actually generic black white poly. Its cheaper. 


pinner420 said:


> Great set up.. What pheno is the sugar br...


havent a clue, its from seed.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hopefully you got the purple one...


----------



## m4s73r (Feb 23, 2016)

It be cool. But most of this will go to hash. I don't really like smoking flowers.


----------



## NebulousPLM (Mar 3, 2016)

... Is it a dumb question to ask what the little green sprouts are...


----------



## m4s73r (Mar 4, 2016)

NebulousPLM said:


> ... Is it a dumb question to ask what the little green sprouts are...


of course not. That is dutch white clover. its a living mulch that puts usable nitrogen back into the soil for the cannabis plant. also helps develop the rhizosphere of the soil and slows down water evaporation.


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 11, 2016)

Are you pretty happy with the ushio opti blue?


----------



## m4s73r (Mar 16, 2016)

very, going from a Ipower MH to this one, i really like it. We will see how it does in the long term


----------



## sworth (Mar 20, 2016)

How are you getting on with those moisture meters?...


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

@m4s73r How you gettin' on, period?


----------



## m4s73r (Mar 20, 2016)

i need to get them moved. the one is already as big as the cage. im not sure that im going to keep a typical. one topped seems to fill the cage better. ill toss some photos up here in the next couple of days.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 20, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> i need to get them moved. the one is already as big as the cage. im not sure that im going to keep a typical. one topped seems to fill the cage better. ill toss some photos up here in the next couple of days.


I top mine; it helps them fill the trellis better.


----------



## m4s73r (Mar 20, 2016)

yeah im about to do so on the others


----------



## m4s73r (Mar 20, 2016)

sworth said:


> How are you getting on with those moisture meters?...


they work as advertised. just dont leave them in. i use one and just ram it in.


----------



## sworth (Mar 20, 2016)

Must of been where I was going wrong with them; leaving them in.
Cheers!


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 3, 2016)

So work has been a nightmare. Almost got the bloom room finished up. We had a couple of unexpected expenses hit that slowed progress. Wiring is ran, just need to wire into the fuse box. HVAC went in today. Should have them moved in Wednesday. Well 3 of them anyway, the Jamaican dream is a slow poke. Here's some quick pics.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 19, 2016)

So I know I am not exactly dedicated to daily posts. However, its time of a update. Got the bloom room finished up. Adding breaker to panel tomorrow and moving plants. Clones will be taken and I'll get everything moved over. Should be interesting day. Ill post pics post move. Here's how things stand now. 

Bloom room pics. This first one is just amazing imo. Tripod with short socket assembly and fan. 


The top light may very well just be hung on the hook. 
 
And here we face our other issue. The plants are HUGE. Ive let them go way too long. I may defoliate this round to control stretch. I may also top some of these as well. 

 

 

 

 

 

More to come tomorrow. going to be a big day lol.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 19, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> So I know I am not exactly dedicated to daily posts. However, its time of a update. Got the bloom room finished up. Adding breaker to panel tomorrow and moving plants. Clones will be taken and I'll get everything moved over. Should be interesting day. Ill post pics post move. Here's how things stand now.
> 
> Bloom room pics. This first one is just amazing imo. Tripod with short socket assembly and fan.
> View attachment 3661240
> ...


DAMN! Lookin good... 

Good luck with the move, show us some pix of moving bigass plants, aka first world problems


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 19, 2016)

I know right. Im letting them dry a bit before the move. make them lighter.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

First world problems, lol


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 19, 2016)

For sure lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 19, 2016)

elkamino said:


> moving bigass plants, aka first world problems


We do this with every plant not in bloom and some that are every two weeks, like clockwork. It's a snap.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok so I got everything moved yesterday, did a little trimming. Temps running 80 degrees, humidity at 61. Not bad.


----------



## Ib2normal (Apr 27, 2016)

Looks like good times a head


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 27, 2016)

May have to get a dehumidifier for the summer, humidity is ranging between 60 and 80.


----------



## m4s73r (May 2, 2016)

So i got a thing in the mail talking about my increase in electricity usage compared to my neighbors. And I just started the bloom room up. Each light only runs 10 hours. for first 2 hours the MH is on alone. Last 2 hours the HPS is the only one on.


----------



## m4s73r (May 6, 2016)

All right, so it looks like stretch is over or will be here in a couple of more days. So i thought I would throw up some more pics most of these are the Northern LIghts blue as its closest to the door. 

 
As you can see, this plant is all of 6 ft and 3.5 ft wide. I will for sure be on top of the training a little sooner. here is the same plants top touching the ceiling. 




The Sugar Black Rose. 

 

 
The C99 on the right and the Jamaican Dream on the left. Just seeing we got some clawing going on. Not super surprised with humidity levels im dealing with.


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Nice work! RH is a function of plant metabolism and space.


----------



## m4s73r (May 6, 2016)

Yeah, I may need more space. Were still running between 60 and 80. I got that 8 inch duct fan at full blast and the bottom fan keeping air moving. Not sure a dehumidifer would help at all unless I ran the fan slower. Ahh well not much we can do about it. Keep wind moving i guess.


----------



## m4s73r (May 15, 2016)

Ok so we are now 5 weeks into veg. Or will be on tuesday. Whatever. For sure these plants are too big for the pot theyre in to be water only. Going to have to do some teas it looks like. The girl are turning yellow. But we got some worm casting on there and started watering in. So that should slow that down. We also adjusted the lights a bit. Shaving a hour off each lights run time so that both lights are only on for 6 hours. Being my first run with this set up I am already seeing some areas that can improve. As soon as this cycle is done im going to duct HVAC outside. So far there hasent been a smell issue in the house.


----------



## m4s73r (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok So happy father day to everyone. Its harvest day for me!. Right in the middle of it atm but here is a couple of pics to wet your appetite. First one harvested was the Northern Lights Blue. Weighed in at 4.25 lbs freshly cut. More coming as the day goes on. Sorry for the shitty pics, its dark down here. lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

I love the cover crop thing, fascinating stuff!


----------



## m4s73r (Jun 19, 2016)

I like it. harvest was easy. Hell the whole grow was easy. Aside from watering and throwing on some ewc I didnt really have to fuck with it.
I started a thread over on the organic forum to see how i should get these 4 pots ready for the next grow. Proly going to throw a worm/kelp tea on them and just let them set. cover them up and let all that decompose. Im thinking im only going to run 2 strains this next round.

Another thing I have noticed is my screens dont have to be that tall. I think im going to cut them down. Once the plant is to the top of the screen ill be ready to move them. should also be easy to just reach over the top and pull the stalks back and clip them.
The plastic on the back of the cages limits airflow too much imo. it will not be going up again.
I will also be training this time around. Last time we just grew them A typical. This time im going to crop and spend a little more time filling in the screen properly during veg.
Im also going to run the screen a little further back on the pot so the clover fills up more of the pot. last time they just filled up the front half. Should work better if theyre covering the whole pot.
Now that I got this first one out of the way I'll finish up the fine tuning of things and the next 2 runs should see a big jump in yield.


Thanks to those that stuck around to the end. Ill get hash/flowers weights in once i get everything processed and dried. Sorry I didnt get more pics.

Here are my over all thoughts on this type of growing.
1. LOW MAINTENANCE. Having the sprayers set up on a timer didnt really work out. but having a cut off timer is awesome. I could come home from work, peak in the room and have a look. If they needed watering i could set the timer to water for 25 min and then IT WILL SHUT OFF! I think i flooded those plants 3 times because i left the water on, got stoned and forgot about them.
2. Cheap to set up. For the dirt, lights, pots, sips, fans, timers, running a 30amp 120, exhaust, seeds, worm bin/worms, compost tea brewer Im right around $1500. It this harvest dries and only weights a half pound it will have paid for itself and the electricity used to grow it.
3. No mess. Once I chopped everything down and did a fan leaf trim on it i just scooped everything up and divided everything into 5 piles. One for each pot and one for the worm bin. everything got chopped down and laid on top.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 19, 2016)

I put up Orca film and I fucking love it! It definitely helps with my yields. I made sure to leave room at bottom and top and pushed air thru vertically from the bottom. 

Nice plants, I dig the different techniques used to get results.


----------



## m4s73r (Jun 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I put up Orca film and I fucking love it! It definitely helps with my yields. I made sure to leave room at bottom and top and pushed air thru vertically from the bottom.
> 
> Nice plants, I dig the different techniques used to get results.


Does the orca film breath?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 24, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Does the orca film breath?


It's the same stuff as Tyvek, just no writing.


----------



## m4s73r (Jun 26, 2016)

Thought i would stop in and give up a couple of snaps of todays activity. Hash.


Jamaican Dream Hashish
3 washes from the 45 bag, ill be doing proly 3 more washes to see what all i get. But i need alcohol and more ice.






3 1.5 gallon full mesh Wacky Willy's bags 190,160,45, & 1 20 gallon 25 micron bag, 60 dollar washing machine. works well.
So Post harvest reports will be slow. Grand total in just bud weight was 1692 grams. Im only going to keep 570 grams for smoke. The rest of its going to hash.
Based on what Ive seen thus for on my first plant the Jamaican Dream with 3 washes I chopped to soon. My 25 bag has more in it then my 160.  However the other 3 plants were done. So Ill update this when i have the everything washed with a few pics then its on to seeing the weight in.


----------



## m4s73r (Jul 3, 2016)

So I ended with 212 grams of bubble hash. the Jamaican Dream was chopped too early, the sugar black rose and Northern lights blue were spot on. Had about a even amount between the 25 and 160 bags. And the C99 was chopped to late. Way too much in my 160 bag. 

I think im going to change up what im doing a little bit. Washing all of that was a huge time suck. I think this next round im just going to wash all of it together skip the 45 bag. Just use the 190, 160, and 25. Then Rosin Press it into shatter.


----------



## m4s73r (Jul 3, 2016)

Here is the press im going to pick up.

TTH Starter Series 

ll get the 6x8 unit and press bubble hash. I ran a test of this with a flat iron and bench press. Very easy. And for me personally after doing a 100% organic grow the last thing i want to do is then use chemicals on it. Be it butane or alcohol. the return on bubble is around 80-85% from what Ive read. I was getting 73% with the flat iron. Once i get the press in ill show some pics of some pressing.


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 12, 2016)

Well its been a little bit since i last posted in here. 
Took the summer off from growing to help with electrical costs. 
Got 4 plants that are about to be xplanted. Only 2 strains this time. Northern Lights Blue (again) and Sugar Candy.
Took the plastic off the back of the cages. I found that it constricts airflow too much inside the silo. Had a couple of plants get overheated. 

I'll throw some pics up here in a couple of days.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 12, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Well its been a little bit since i last posted in here.
> Took the summer off from growing to help with electrical costs.
> Got 4 plants that are about to be xplanted. Only 2 strains this time. Northern Lights Blue (again) and Sugar Candy.
> Took the plastic off the back of the cages. I found that it constricts airflow too much inside the silo. Had a couple of plants get overheated.
> ...


I'm always looking forward to seeing what you do. 

If my crops can't pay for my power bill, I'm doing something wrong lol


----------



## Frajola (Oct 12, 2016)

High vert growers,
Once the last garden is over, I started to reshape the room 4 a vertical grow. I hung an (free) orange plastic trellis all around and add one more 600w bulb. Planning to install an air intake w a thermostat due the cold weather , I think it might work as a ac unit as well, saving me space and power. 
So here it is my first steps into the vertical world, thanks tty.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 12, 2016)

Frajola said:


> High vert growers,
> Once the last garden is over, I started to reshape the room 4 a vertical grow. I hung an (free) orange plastic trellis all around and add one more 600w bulb. Planning to install an air intake w a thermostat due the cold weather , I think it might work as a ac unit as well, saving me space and power.
> So here it is my first steps into the vertical world, thanks tty.
> 
> ...


I'm always tickled when someone says I have inspired them.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 12, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> I like it. harvest was easy. Hell the whole grow was easy. Aside from watering and throwing on some ewc I didnt really have to fuck with it.
> I started a thread over on the organic forum to see how i should get these 4 pots ready for the next grow. Proly going to throw a worm/kelp tea on them and just let them set. cover them up and let all that decompose. Im thinking im only going to run 2 strains this next round.
> 
> Another thing I have noticed is my screens dont have to be that tall. I think im going to cut them down. Once the plant is to the top of the screen ill be ready to move them. should also be easy to just reach over the top and pull the stalks back and clip them.
> ...


Nice job awesome crop!
by the way I have orca and the thing is just a thick plastic bi color bi face, dont believe it can allow any exchanges, on the other hand its reflectibility is very good.


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm always looking forward to seeing what you do.
> 
> If my crops can't pay for my power bill, I'm doing something wrong lol


I'm cheap. I can grow all I need during the fall winter and spring i can take the summer off. and i dont sell anything. 

Thanks Frajola. Rooms looking good.


----------



## platt (Oct 16, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Took the plastic off the back of the cages


winter is coming m8.


----------



## JCgrow (Oct 18, 2016)

m4s73r said:


> Here is the press im going to pick up.
> 
> TTH Starter Series
> 
> ll get the 6x8 unit and press bubble hash. I ran a test of this with a flat iron and bench press. Very easy. And for me personally after doing a 100% organic grow the last thing i want to do is then use chemicals on it. Be it butane or alcohol. the return on bubble is around 80-85% from what Ive read. I was getting 73% with the flat iron. Once i get the press in ill show some pics of some pressing.


I got the 5x5 based on your comments and I've been enjoying it  I might save up and get the electric hydraulic version later on but right now this one is treating me well.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 18, 2016)

JCgrow said:


> I got the 5x5 based on your comments and I've been enjoying it  I might save up and get the electric hydraulic version later on but right now this one is treating me well.


Nice avatar pic. Is that you? A buddy? Where was that taken?


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 19, 2016)

JCgrow said:


> I got the 5x5 based on your comments and I've been enjoying it  I might save up and get the electric hydraulic version later on but right now this one is treating me well.


You know I have yet to get one. I found one over on Rosintech website that has a screw type. Way more pressure. Same price. I'm hoping that i can get a deal on it with black friday/cyber monday right around the corner.

Now that I have a few things dialed in, this next round should be a bit bigger. 

Not much to see as far the grow goes. Once i get the first round of training to the cage done ill get some pics up. Clover should go in around the same time. 
I did end up harvesting around 15 lbs of vermicompost.
Going to start doing a aloe/agsil spray once a week. Along with some neem oil. 

More to come.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 18, 2016)

So I flipped to Bloom on the 7th. I think were about done with stretch. I am a horrible blogger. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask. After all the time ive spent experiementing I am glad to have found a system that requires very little from me time wise. I think I spent about 3 hours flipping to bloom. Clover has been slow taking off. Anyway, here are some quick shots tonight.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

Frajola said:


> High vert growers,
> Once the last garden is over, I started to reshape the room 4 a vertical grow. I hung an (free) orange plastic trellis all around and add one more 600w bulb. Planning to install an air intake w a thermostat due the cold weather , I think it might work as a ac unit as well, saving me space and power.
> So here it is my first steps into the vertical world, thanks tty.
> 
> ...


So how did this work out?


----------



## Frajola (Jan 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> So how did this work out?


Thanks for asking mate,

The plants are still too little to be tied up to the screen, started from beans. And I hv to confess, I'm not that happy w all the beans, my WWs , turned out to be autos and not fem instead, they got messed up after transplants, SLHaze just 1 out of 3 made, from greenhouseseeds Co.
Tangerine Dream from B's farm 100% dead.
Strain hunters, Money Maker plant is doing ok but also a low germ rate.
TGA , JBean, reg jus 3 made out of 5 dont know yet the sex.
TGA 1 PHaze fem doing great.
Bulk from Dr. Krippling not bad.
Sour Diesel from HSO not bad.
HWeight Dream Machine doing good.
I got also 3 Mikado x Night Cap from thy mate @eastcoastmo and they r doing so good.
The ac unit has to be moved from up there, it ll take space from a plant,got a different plan for that. 
I hope to have the screens at use within 2 weeks or so.

Peace. 

mikado x night cap.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2017)

Frajola said:


> Thanks for asking mate,
> 
> The plants are still too little to be tied up to the screen, started from beans. And I hv to confess, I'm not that happy w all the beans, my WWs , turned out to be autos and not fem instead, they got messed up after transplants, SLHaze just 1 out of 3 made, from greenhouseseeds Co.
> Tangerine Dream from B's farm 100% dead.
> ...


Sorry to hear of the issues with the other beans man but I'm very happy to hear the mikado x nightcap are doing well, those fan leaves are huge! Top work man, keep me posted on their progress if you can?


----------



## pockitsPM (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm sold lol I'll be creeping.

Nice work dude. You like how the worms in the dirt are treating you?


----------



## Frajola (Jan 4, 2017)

pockitsPM said:


> I'm sold lol I'll be creeping.
> 
> Nice work dude. You like how the worms in the dirt are treating you?


lol,...tell me more...


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 12, 2017)

pockitsPM said:


> I'm sold lol I'll be creeping.
> 
> Nice work dude. You like how the worms in the dirt are treating you?


I do, but you have to keep that pot moist during bloom. dries up to much and youll lose your worms.


----------



## m4s73r (Jan 31, 2017)

harvested sunday. did better this time around. should come out well above 4 lbs.


----------



## m4s73r (Feb 11, 2017)

well we got through the harvest. this came out smaller then i thought. 2.75 lbs dry and i may get a zip of hash from the fluff. well see. I have decided im going to increase my numbers and decrease my plant size. My current space is a unfinished bathroom. so were moving out of that and into a 5x10 grow tent. and then split the lights apart. 

im on the fence on a couple of thngs. The tent. Do i go with a couple of 5x5 tents? do a perpetual thing? but that increases my costs. Another fan, filter, ducting, watering system. cost in 2 tents is about 250 bucks.


----------



## pockitsPM (Feb 11, 2017)

2 tents would be better for the perpetual thing...maybe split up your purchase. Buy one tent now the other in a couple months. Find ways to cut costs like using one powerful fan and big ace filter for both tents instead of one each.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 7, 2020)

Is it bad if i drag my own post back from the dead? I have updates and a story and everything.


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 7, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Is it bad if i drag my own post back from the dead? I have updates and a story and everything.


Do it, I read thru the whole thing so you'd be doing me and everyone else a disservice by not telling.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 8, 2020)

Will do. I never did get 2 rooms going... However that is why I am back. My setup is changing. I got married. Family expanded. Grow system needs to expand. A lot of my system is going to stay the same. I'm in the process of getting to 2 rooms perpetual system with 4 bonzi mums. I am detailed but hopefully its easy to read. 

*Medium *So for the last 3 years this set up has been on auto pilot. Same 8 25 gallon fabric pots. Same dirt (Build a Soil Clackmas Cootz style). Same micro clover. Still no-till with European night crawlers. Last year i got a re-amend kit added to all 8 pots. Pots sit for about 2 months between uses and just grow clover and cook. Worm casting on top a couple of time per year. I just do a heaping cup per pot. Worms eat up the root-ball rapidly and keep that soil nice and churned. 

*Watering*: Still done by the same sprayers/manifold/timer. I could leave this set up going in veg for 3 weeks before i'd check the watering. Most of the time i added 3 min to the schedule until bloom around week 3-4. Thats it. Now with bloom I checked on them every 10 days or so. once the stretch is over and they started to really drink id kick up the schedule a min or 2. Id have too look at what schedule i have right now. I think its 4 min once per day max of 8 min in full bloom.

*Lighting*: Still the same. 2 1kw Digilux Digital Ballasts. Ipower Super HPS/MH bulbs ( or whatever 30-40 dollar bulbs i come across). I don't spend money on bulbs. I change bulbs every 6 months. I dont buy Pricey bulbs cause im a cheap ass. I did once and saw not enough difference in yield for me to care. My last pricey bulb lasted 3 months. I put the old, still working, Ipower one back in and finished blooming with it. (dont get me started) Still open bulb hung vertically. room was 7x8 with fan, ballasts, everything inside the room. I did get to the point i was only running one light in bloom. The extra light wasn't worth the electric cost. I was also vegging out seedling in there so the fan tripod had to go.

*HVAC *No heat issues. 8" fan filter combo did the job running at half speed. I did add a oscillating wall mount fan to the room to help with plant structure.

*Plant Structure/Training* The big round 4 piece cage with binder clipped on poly film*. *There were issues with that. The first being air flow. Even with the giant floor fan in the center there wasn't enough air flow in the canopy. Poly film was removed and that improved. The second big issue was moving the plants around to work on them. If you had unlimited space to move them out work with them then its a good system. But you had better be able to walk all the way around them or its just too much hassle. Cage was taken down. I instead just caged the bulb to keep buds from getting to it. By harvest time the plants would be laying on the center cage.
Plants would get topped once. a week before flip Id go in and trim out the little shit branches and fluff. bit of a lollipop prune but more like a fudgecicle if that makes sense. Then again after stretch was done id trim out the popcorn. Shut the door and check it again in 3-4 weeks.

FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW IN THE BACK LISTEN UP!! THIS IS THE MOST HANDS OFF, WALK AWAY, JUST WATER IT AND GO ON VACATION, BANG FOR YOUR BUCK, GROW SYSTEM THERE IS!!! Lol. I will argue my organic no till soil produces some of the highest quality cannabis you can shake a Snoop Dogg at. I spent $650 for enough dirt to fill 8 pots. My total setup investment was around 1200 bucks. My monthly subscription (electric bill) averaged to $35/ month. I have grown 104 5'-6'+ plants in that dirt. My average dry yield has ranged from 3/4 lbs-1.29 lbs per plant. with my highest being a 1.56 lbs Super Lemon Haze.

Another post coming as I finish up the upgrade. Moving to 2 5x5 tents with 6 inch filters. One tent is up and about all but put together. Got some electrical to move, watering system to reroute, HVAC to finish up. Ill have another post with some things I'm wondering about. changes in the last 3 years.


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 8, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Is it bad if i drag my own post back from the dead? I have updates and a story and everything.


No better person to necro a thread than the op  Welcome back


----------



## gr865 (Apr 9, 2020)

How much sqft of area is your screen.
I have been running 5 individual screen totaling 30+ sqft. Running these in a 4 x 4 (16 sqft), so pick up almost twice the grow area.
In veg, stand up straight and look to the left. Been there done that, 


Day 21 trim


Couple of weeks prior to harvest


Back view


Group shot


At harvest


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 9, 2020)

truth be told I dont screen no more. I used to run them 5ft tall by 4 ft wide curved to make it a giant silo. Now i just let them grow after being topped and cage them once they stop stretching. I saw your screens ( i have the same brown clips lol). I just dont do training anymore. I go in and cut the larf and little shit branches out when i flip them and again after stretch. cage is just wrapped around the pot and held with a bungie. Im thinking about trying out some super cropping and topping twice. I want them tall but not too bushy.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 9, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> truth be told I dont screen no more. I used to run them 5ft tall by 4 ft wide curved to make it a giant silo. Now i just let them grow after being topped and cage them once they stop stretching. I saw your screens ( i have the same brown clips lol). I just dont do training anymore. I go in and cut the larf and little shit branches out when i flip them and again after stretch. cage is just wrapped around the pot and held with a bungie. Im thinking about trying out some super cropping and topping twice. I want them tall but not too bushy.


Brown Clips?


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 9, 2020)

gr865 said:


> Brown Clips?


my bad. that was my pic not yours. I was stoned when i last looked at this. I thought you were using these which are amazing

https://www.amazon.com/Grodan-Twine-Clips-Terracotta-100-Pack/dp/B007TFZH8O/ref=sr_1_11?dchild=1&keywords=plant+clips&qid=1586488040&sr=8-11


----------



## gr865 (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah, I use hobby pipe cleaners, extra thick. Can cut and bend them to fit any occasion. Have been using them for years usually three to four grows before I have to change them, but some I have had in the bag for many years.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 12, 2020)

What a busy weekend. Had to do some building. In the first pic i have done the exhaust as well as the electrical for the 2 tents. 8 inch inline fan pulling through 2 6inch filters in each tent. Less than 5 foot of ducting to each one. I have also opted to go with active intakes. Mounted to the top of each tent is a 6 inch inline fan with some ducting coming down into the tent. Been running lights today and heat stays at 78 degrees inside with outside ambient temp being 72. 







Second pic is of the right room. Pots in this room are a little dry right now. they been sitting inside for a bit. They were part of the last grow and will cook for awhile. I'll get some cover crop sowed next week some time. Another big change is I am now living in a medical legal state and we can only grow 6 plants. So i have changed up to just running 3 per room. 




Next pic is the out side of the 2 tents in relations to each other. On the left is the veg table. Not a lot going on there. 4ft 4 bulb t5 for starting. I transplant pretty early to the big pots.



Anf finally the left tent. those pots have been cooking for about 5 months out side. been too cold for cover crop so we sowed that in tonight. That is a old i power bulb that i used for about a year. Its my cover crop bulb now. its running at half power for around 14 hours per day. 





Ill be popping seeds tomorrow.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 16, 2020)

Finally got the watering system set up. I got a hold of a Nelson Duel Zone water timer. couple of hose to 1/4 barb fittings and the C sprayers. Done. 

Ive had the same 4ft t5 veg light since I first started growing in 2012. When I first joined this forum actually. Ive only changed the 4 bulbs once. Its been great. I had a 8 bulb one that the ballasts went out in. I have also decided to keep bonsai mothers of my strains. I have put in a order of my familys favorite strains (the freebies were great too). Should be here in a few days. Ill post the list below.
With that I felt it was time to upgrade my veg light for a bigger coverage area. The t5 was great for getting 3 or 4 plants started but that was about it. Almost went with a 8bulb t5. but for the money i was able to get 2 Parafactworks ra1000s. for less then the 8 bulb with more coverage area. We'll get those installed when they come in. 

More to come.

Paid for:
Female Seeds C99 
Royal Queen Seeds Painkiller XL CBD 
Delicious Seeds Northern Light Blue
Black Skull Seeds Jack Herer 
Black Skull Seeds Girls Scout Cookies 
Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze
G13 Labs Seeds Pineapple Express
Advanced Seeds Kali 47

Freebies:
G13 Labs Seeds White Strawberries
BlimBurn Seeds Zombie Death Fuck
T H Seeds Sage 'n' Sour
Dinafem Seeds Quick Dinamed CBD
Emerald Triangle Seeds G13 X Blueberry Headband
Female Seeds White Widow x Big Bud
Royal Queen Seeds Critical


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 17, 2020)

quick update. LED veg lights came in and were installed. Theyre very bright and my first LED's. sitting at 40inches abover plants. Not much going on got my very last 2 seeds germinating. G13 blueberry headband and Missing in barcelona. MiB may not make it. its a old seed. well see. 

more to come


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 23, 2020)

had a buddy come by and give me 2 clones of GG#4xGSC. ill keep one as a mother for awhile. topped both of them and am cloning the tops. once they root in theyll be going into the no tills.


----------



## Bignutes (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice cross! Should be strong as hell.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 23, 2020)

Im interested in the kind of hash it makes.


----------



## m4s73r (Apr 28, 2020)

Quick update while I have some time. Girls are well on their way. MiB finally popped up out the ground, as did the g13xheadband. However G13H didnt have any starting leaves... I got another seed of that if anything. Im happy the MiB came up I was excited to see how fast that one went.


----------



## m4s73r (May 3, 2020)

Cover crop is coming in real nice. Have already mowed it all a couple of times in the left room. Also in left room the one plant i have in there is finally over xplant shock and has started to take off.


----------



## m4s73r (May 23, 2020)

Been a few day since I last updated. Not much going on as of yet. Went ahead and popped Critical from the freebies. Got clones all transplanted into the first tent. I'll be flipping in late June and chopping mid Oct. Everything is now set up that I should be getting things moving along. Here is some other things...

With my stimulus checks (first one is already in) Ill be getting 2 new pieces of gear. First is a Toms Tumbler Trimmer. I don't have it in me to hire other people to help trim and I don't want to spend as much time trimming as I have been. So Ill hand trim the choice tops and tumble trim the rest. as a Added bonus the tumbler comes with both a sorting screen and 151 micron pollen screen with optional co2 system. 
I'm going to contact them and see if they'll throw in the 110 screen. After everything I have seen on youtube ect im pretty sold. I know that a machine will tear up the buds a bit and you'll lose some trics. I'm good with it. Saves me 8+ hours trimming lol.

I don't grow enough to want to do ice water extraction I have figured out. If I was producing 15+ lbs of bud just for hash or more I'd be all over it, but I don't. With 4 plants I had 1 lbs ish to wash. I have a washer and bags and its ok. However its a huge time suck, its wet, its cold, and it really needs to be dried in the proper environment or with the right equipment. Last time I made hash I spent like 4 hours doing it. Then drying it for 6 days in a AC room and all that.... bleh. I commend Frenchie and Matt on their process and dedication but I cant see myself spending 2200 on a freeze dryer plus all the time washing, sieving and the ice (however co2 may be something to look at for cold and agitation to possibly eliminate ice...). 

I'm out on all this. I also didn't always get full melt. Between the 90 and 73 sometimes I wouldn't get it as the Strain just wasn't a full melt strain. PASS. Don't get me wrong, I produced some full melt that was absolutely amazing. But at some point you have to decide if the juice is worth the squeeze. So we're going to move to a co2 dry sift rosin press. Found a fully automatic electric one that will be back in stock late June for 825. SOLD. TTT has a optional co2 accessory. Just makes more sense for me. 

Im not sure if anyone is reading this or not. I do get long winded as part of this is to track things over time. I have always used this as a reference to some of my idea.


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 3, 2020)

Well kids this will sadly be my last post on this journal. Always feel free to ask me anything about this log but im no longer growing in 25 gallon no till and no longer vertical. I have had to replace my lights with LED to cut down on costs. 650 bucks a month during the summer liked to kill me. So were into other things. Ill put a link to the new grow in my sig in a few days. here are some final pics. and some issues we had with this last grow.


150 gallon fabric pot to cook in. stir every 2 weeks. Its currntly holding 75 gallons of dirt.





Bought a bag of "No till cover" was running that and trying to grow. Wrong shit. I got some more Kelp on the way and clover started. They should pull through and be ok in a week or 2. with some daily teas.



The view of the new room Reduced to 50 gallons total dirt. the rings are nursery pot plugs. They will get pulled out when I xfer in new starts.
your seeing 2 8 inch transfer ducts to the other tent. The sprayers are Black C-sprayers



I have tents HVAC tied together. in the Left hand side we have veg tent/bloom overflow. There is a 6inch fan with homemade filter (rubbermade container and funace filter) blowing air in. 2 8 inch ducts to the Bloom room (right)with fan exhausting. Ambient temp is 78ish even 80 inside both tents. Both fan on speed controllers on lowest setting. 4 Parafactworks LEDS in left tent and 1 spiderfarmer 4k in the right.




Going from left to right, Toms Tumble Trimmer. Tea buckets, Mother plant, 5 clones in cloning bucket, 2nd mother plant, worm bin.
As soon at the clones are good to go they will get xplaned to the little pots on the left of the table and the mothers go back into one of the tents in veg.




Hope you enjoyed the read!!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 4, 2020)

m4s73r said:


> Well kids this will sadly be my last post on this journal. Always feel free to ask me anything about this log but im no longer growing in 25 gallon no till and no longer vertical. I have had to replace my lights with LED to cut down on costs. 650 bucks a month during the summer liked to kill me. So were into other things. Ill put a link to the new grow in my sig in a few days. here are some final pics. and some issues we had with this last grow.
> 
> 
> 150 gallon fabric pot to cook in. stir every 2 weeks. Its currntly holding 75 gallons of dirt.
> ...


Tag me in to the new thread!


----------



## m4s73r (Oct 5, 2020)

Well Crap not sure how to do that.

Here is the link to the new Journal, Hope to see you all there!






M4S73R's Perpetual Organic LED Grow.


Somewhere I heard that its hard to see where to go if you cant remember where you've been. This may read a little different then other post due to me being long winded, percise, comical, stoned, that list can go on. So its 2012. I join rollitup and Start my first thread. My T5 FFOF grow I...



www.rollitup.org


----------

